# Need a rod to fit 6500 abus



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

My rods are too thick in diameter and comes with huge reel seats. Way to big for the 6500 abus. Need some of that high quality thinness. 

I know the ccp rods fit. And i know the afaws fit. By looking at the cast pro site pictures and mr farmers youtube videos. 

But what else can match the 6500 size. 

Im not at the level to be ordering blanks and building rods and just using coasters. Than reel seats/feet mismatches would never be a problem... 

Someday...


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Might seem a bit hypocritic since my other post. But i guess there really aint much left. Other than the hdx/ldx. And after that they all hit $300.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> My rods are too thick in diameter and comes with huge reel seats. Way to big for the 6500 abus. Need some of that high quality thinness.
> 
> I know the ccp rods fit. And i know the afaws fit. By looking at the cast pro site pictures and mr farmers youtube videos.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

What's your budget and type of fishing you'll be doing with the setup ?


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I gave up on the budget thing. But i sure dont want to spend 300 on a stick. 

Ive been digging everywhere for used. 

And you guys let me know what fits with 6500 size abus and i will try to find a used one. 

I mean i just do distance fishing. Bait fishing. Surf or rocks. Mostly off a civilized surface like concrete/pavement with rocks to the ocean. The fishing here isnt extreme and the fish are on the small side. Aint no 40" drum here. So good bite detection is nice. 

All the rods you guys recommend are like 300 dollars and are all nice. You guys are distance guys and know whats good. So i dont think it really matters what kind of fishing. Theres guys who throw 8oz like loonies and guys like me. So theres rods rated like freaking 8 to 16 and rods rated 4 to 8. Thats the only discrepency i see.


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

I use a tika 6 to 10 on my 6500 @ 12' $110


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

Also look at a tsunami 6 to 10 12 but about the same price


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Second on the Tica.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Try this first before you by new rods. I have an 11-6" Tica UEHA that has a seat thats too big for a 6500. Solution was to take some clear vinyl hose (3/8 ID) and cut into 1/2" length pieces. Slip a piece over both ends of real foot. Made a 6500 wiggle free on my TICA.

One caveat, the hose I have is used and discolored amber, and a bit stiffer than new. YMMV

Hope this helps


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a tsunami surf 12 ft for spinners. Idk if the conventional use the same seats. But its too big for the 6500 abus


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Nobody said anything about the Star Stellar Surf rods. 

The 12ft 4-12 is $190 and the baby is 9ft 1-4. I have both of them and love them. Throw a 6501 on the 9fter and an 656 Shuttle on the 12. 
There is also an 10 ft and an 11 ft but I don't know the weight ratings on them. 
The 12 throws ten good and still throws 4 and feels good (parabolic). 
The 9 will throw 4 all day long and still throw an once and ahalf sling silver. Its very small diameter like the CPS rods. 
Never tried a 6500 on the 12 but it should have the same base as a Shuttle.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

PandaBearJeff said:


> I have a tsunami surf 12 ft for spinners. Idk if the conventional use the same seats. But its too big for the 6500 abus


Why do you want to put a baitcaster on a sinning rod? Did you source some hose? Lowes will have it. Stuff I'm talking about has a wall thickness of about 2mm.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have my 6500 CS Mag on an 8' St Croix Tidemaster rod. I also have one that I use on my Breakaway Omega (10')...

Sandcrab


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The new Penn Carnage was on display at ICAST.

If I were starting out, it would be on the top of my list.

At $210 to $230, it sets a high bar for the competition that run $300 or more.

http://www.pennfishing.com/penn-rods-surf-rods/


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Drum Bum said:


> Why do you want to put a baitcaster on a sinning rod? Did you source some hose? Lowes will have it. Stuff I'm talking about has a wall thickness of about 2mm.


No no im saying if the reel seats tsunami uses for their 12 ft spinning is the same as their casting. Abus wont fit.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

DANtheJDMan said:


> Nobody said anything about the Star Stellar Surf rods.
> 
> The 12ft 4-12 is $190 and the baby is 9ft 1-4. I have both of them and love them. Throw a 6501 on the 9fter and an 656 Shuttle on the 12.
> There is also an 10 ft and an 11 ft but I don't know the weight ratings on them.
> ...


Im having trouble finding your stat stellar. I see different companies with similar names. 

All star rods
Star stellar

And than you guys interchange 1509 rainshadow with 1509 all star breakaway. Than i wonder if all star breakaway is the same as just breakaway. 

I cant figure out what the hell is coming from where. 

I saw a star rod at my local dicks at 9 ft. And it sucks. The logo Has a gold hand drawn outline of a star with soft corners and like dashes going across.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Need 12 ft minimum


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I emailed nick meyers at breakawayusa

He said the reel fits the hdx/ldx. 

So far ive been leaning towards those rods. Tsunami is too stiff, and the tips arent fast action. Ive held a tica before and like the poll results in the bible show, it really does feel cheap. 

I need to get a new rod. The ocean master is ovekill, rated 6 to 12? For fishing the chesapeake bay??? The tip guide is thicker than a tuna boat rod. Once i get a new rod i plan on selling that asap. 

Havent found many other options. Other than hdx/ldx. Doesnt seem like there is much in america... 

Uk has zziplex, conoflex, penn ppt neil mackellow, and afaw. They are flexible and the averga fisherman can lock them out. With fast action glass tips make for amazing bite detection. ( email exchanges with john holden and assortment of youtube videos ) And ive seen many used. But its like im fighting the entire uk for them. And the shipping alone wouldnt be agreeable to any sane person. The only thing used here are heavers. 

I know the 3-6/7 ccp exists. But i know they are stiff powerful carbon tournament casting blanks. And i am nowhere near close to locking them out. I already know thats not where i need to be. All in due time, but thats not the right learning curve.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Im having trouble finding your stat stellar. I see different companies with similar names.
> 
> All star rods
> Star stellar
> ...


Star Stellar Surf.

Check this site out. 
http://www.texstackle.com/product/star-stellar-surf-casting-rods-1499.htm

It's not a Star rod its a Star Stellar Surf.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Buy a good used rod and have someone put a new reel seat on it. My first rod build was an Allstar 1265/2 (aka "Spanish Buster" - 10.5') with a 6500 CS Mag on it. Think I used a size 22 Fuji trigger reel seat is I am not mistaken. A new Fuji 22 reel seat (trigger or spinning will work) will run you about $15 plus shipping. Not really a hard job to do if you don't have any guides on the lower butt section.

Sandcrab


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

And sandcrab you are talking about breakaway right? Breakaway by all star? 

Cannot find 1265 anywhere online. So idk what company your talking about.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

What other secret shops do you guys know of. Cause that taxs tackle and 2 new jersey sites ez2cdave linked to me are eye opening.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> And sandcrab you are talking about breakaway right? Breakaway by all star?
> 
> Cannot find 1265 anywhere online. So idk what company your talking about.


Jeff,

All-Star used to make the rod blanks for Breakaway from the late 1990'a, up until the mid-2000's or so. Rainshadow makes the blanks for them now, I believe. At some point Shakespeare was involved, but I don't think they ever made blanks for Breakaway.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

PandaBearJeff said:


> .. Cannot find 1265 anywhere online.



Personally, I did not like to put the 6500'ss on anything longer than a 10 or 10 1/2' rod... I used to use mine for slinging metal - mostly on the piers when the stripers were within range...

Sandcrab


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> Jeff,
> 
> All-Star used to make the rod blanks for Breakaway from the late 1990'a, up until the mid-2000's or so. Rainshadow makes the blanks for them now, I believe. At some point Shakespeare was involved, but I don't think they ever made blanks for Breakaway.


Okay and rainshadow is by batson?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> Jeff,
> 
> All-Star used to make the rod blanks for Breakaway from the late 1990'a, up until the mid-2000's or so. *Rainshadow makes the blanks for them now, I* believe. At some point Shakespeare was involved, but I don't think they ever made blanks for Breakaway.


Nicks (Breakaway) HDX/LDX are made in China.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh i have a headache. 

Alright. My options are

Ldx/hdx factory ( nick meyers breakaway )
$230

Batson rainshadow blanks wrapped ( rodfather )
No reel seat just coasters
$200-250

Star stellar surf 12 ft casting factory ( only has 7 guides for a 12 ft? Thumbs down ) 
$190

Carolina cast pro 3-6 factory
$300

Tica tc2 is out
Tsunami trophy surf is out

What is wri fusion mag? And who makes them? I cannot find anything online ( like a website )

Same goes for batson rainshadow. They have a site but i cannot find 1509 or 1418.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Oh i have a headache.
> 
> Alright. My options are
> 
> ...


WRI is long gone.....out of business several years ago.....there have been a few listed on this site recently.....Some people swear by them, others swear at them.
Also an Allstar 1509 listed here.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Okay and rainshadow is by batson?


Either that or Batson acquired the company.


----------

